# I Am Getting Tool Old To Keep Crawling Inside Cnc Mills!



## astjp2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crap, I was inside a Daewoo DVM500 last Friday pulling way covers and cleaning out the impacted chips from around the ball screws, and today was a Mazak 510 CNC mill doing the same thing.  I am tired of having to shower before I go home because the tech cool is so hard on the skin and I look like tinsel snow flake from all of the chips in my hair and on my clothes....it probably would not be so bad except the floors are sloped and slippery...even my steel toes turn to goo with the waylubed and coolant.  I guess I am just sick of doing this for years and not seeming to be going places...Tim


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey, at least you get to shower before going home. Most mornings I get home reeking of JP-5, PAO and 5606


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 19, 2016)

I used to enjoy mil-h-83282 5606 and jp-4, made the skin so soft.....jp-8 would make my skin peel! These coolant I now work in give me a rash!


----------



## TomS (Oct 19, 2016)

astjp2 said:


> Crap, I was inside a Daewoo DVM500 last Friday pulling way covers and cleaning out the impacted chips from around the ball screws, and today was a Mazak 510 CNC mill doing the same thing.  I am tired of having to shower before I go home because the tech cool is so hard on the skin and I look like tinsel snow flake from all of the chips in my hair and on my clothes....it probably would not be so bad except the floors are sloped and slippery...even my steel toes turn to goo with the waylubed and coolant.  I guess I am just sick of doing this for years and not seeming to be going places...Tim



Your story reminds me of my appentice days in the 70's.  Spent most of the first year cleaning chip pans and sweeping floors.  Not much fun but was able to watch and talk to the journeymen about how they set up a job.  Then graduated to running a turret lathe.  Learned a lot about speeds and feeds and tool stickout.  The downside was getting soaked with coolant.  At the end of the day I was wet head to toe.  

Tom S.


----------



## brino (Oct 19, 2016)

@TomS touched on it......you need an apprentice/co-op student/lacky.

Not that anyone should be hazed or tortured.....just everyone should "pay their dues" when young so they know when they got it good later on.

-brino


----------



## derf (Oct 19, 2016)

That's how they got the nickname of "Swarf Rats".....


----------

